# neuwertiger Steppenwolf Taiga Rahmen 48cm



## berni1812 (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160673725325?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch auch gerne direkt per PN bei mir melden.


----------

